# Fuuny! How to solve a 1x1x1 cube



## Erik (Jun 15, 2008)

*http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/HowTo:Solve_The_1x1x1_Rubik's_Cube

enjoy!
*


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 16, 2008)

Epic win.


----------



## shelley (Jun 17, 2008)

That article is too complicated! I still can't solve it.

Does anyone have a link to 1x1x1 algs? I don't know how to use the googles.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2008)

shelley said:


> That article is too complicated! I still can't solve it.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to 1x1x1 algs? I don't know how to use the googles.



Here you go - I hope this helps:
http://www.math.rwth-aachen.de/~Mar...d's_Algorithm_for_the_1x1x1_Rubik's_Cube.html

Oh, and I'm sure with your appreciation of BLD, you'll want to try this once you get it the regular way:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=lVxW5UIJGSs&feature=related


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 20, 2008)

> An expert solving the 1x1x1 Rubik's Cube WAY faster than you can. just give up.



brilliant...


----------

